# JFormattedTextField - nur bestimmte Zeichen zulassen



## _charly_ (2. Aug 2006)

hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich möchte beliebige Zeichen über die Tastatur in ein TextField eingeben, davon sollen aber die kleinbuchstaben automatisch in großbuchstaben konvertiert werden. 

folgendes hab ich schon probiert:


```
MaskFormatter maskformatter = new MaskFormatter("UUUUUUUU");
```
Hier werden allerdings nur Buchstaben akzeptiert.

Jetzt arbeite ich daran das event - Objekt zu verändern - mit event.setKeyChar(...);
aber im TextField erscheinen weiterhin kleinbuchstaben - beim debuggen steht im event nach meiner Umwandlung ein Großbuchstabe, jedoch bringt das scheinbar nix...

wäre echt dankbar für hilfe!


----------



## André Uhres (3. Aug 2006)

Versuch's mal mit nem einfachen JTextFIeld dem mit setDocument(..) du ein Document setzst 
wo du die Methode insertString(..) überschreibst und mit String#toUpperCase alles gross setzst
bevor du super.insertString(..) aufrufst.
Das Document kannst du von PlainDocument oder DefaultStyledDocument ableiten.


----------



## _charly_ (3. Aug 2006)

Danke für die Antwort - klingt gut - werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## thE_29 (3. Aug 2006)

Siehe dazu auch FAQ (was glaubt ihr wohl wozu es das gibt)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7909


----------

